# Humminbird Flasher



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Who has seen the new Humminbird flasher? Pretty sweet...has a large LCD screen in the middle that gives lots of info and has the depth scale that adjusts as needed. It can go 6 color humminbird, 3 color Marcum or 3 color Vexilar. The display has to be 25% bigger than Vex or Marcum as well. I was really impressed with the unit, especially it being new. I have a 20 so I'm not dropping $499 on this unit, but I sure hope one of my friends gets one so I could check it out, I am really interested to fish this thing. What does everyone else think about them?

Starting to get a little pumped about ice fishing...I guess if it's going to be cold out anyway no need to fight it.


----------

